# North or South Dakota



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

Are there any IBSers here that live in North or South Dakota?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I remember seeing one on the last couple of pages of the Age/Sex/Location thread on the main IBS discussion...can't remember their name right now. I'm not far from North Dakota, in Winnipeg Manitoba Canada.Here it is... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...1;t=008740;p=19 near the bottom of the page


----------



## AngelineK (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm from SD


----------



## Fratnbachr (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm from SD too.


----------



## razzle5150 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am in sioux city


----------

